# Kid with contracted tendon



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a boer doe who had quads last Sunday. The smallest girl came out with all four tendons contracted. I figure it is from her position in the womb. There was no more room in there. I had to pull them all out and it was one large mass of tangled kids in there. All of her sibs are doing fine and she is the only (and smallest) with this problem. In my experience this generally resolves on its own and for the most part it did. I did wrap the right front and rear leg for two days and that was just the push she needed to walk flat on her hoof. Now the problem is that her front hock to the toes seems to be a little swollen and she won't bear weight on it. I made sure not to wrap it too tight so I don't thinks that the problem. I'm planning on wrapping it again to help with the swelling when I get home. I'm tempted to give her a little dexamethasone as well. She is otherwise as vigorous as her siblings and mom is managing them all very well. She is sold and scheduled to go to her new home tomorrow with all kids in tow. Any suggestions as to what I should try? I think I'll put a little ice on it then wrap again. What about the dex? Would you give it and at what dose? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What I gave my babies when they had anything close to this was liquid Cod Liver oil. It always worked.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

With any leg issues my first bet is on Bo-Se, gave it to a kid that was walking on the tops of his feet...right as rain in 2 days.


----------

